# Need to buy a new cabinet please help... BUDGET 2K



## reflexx20 (Aug 9, 2012)

Need to buy a new cabinet please help... BUDGET 2K... If i could get cooler master


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2012)

For CM look Elite 310/311


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

CoolerMaster Elite 310 + another extra 120mm fan. Total cost will be 2.1K max.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Or you can get NZXT Source Elite for 2.4k.


----------



## reflexx20 (Aug 10, 2012)

wot about elite 335... I can spend 200rs extra too


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 10, 2012)

if you can find a nzxt gamma buy it,gamma is better in every dept  compared to cm cabinets at the same price.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Currently NZXT Source Elite makes more sense for 400 bucks more.


----------



## reflexx20 (Aug 10, 2012)

but from where can i get it man?I live in Himachal there is nothing available out here to buy any thing I have to go to chandigarh (nearest) and otherwise through shipment


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

If you are open to online shopping, then get it from Prime ABGB. 
NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet


----------



## reflexx20 (Aug 10, 2012)

is this better than cooler master elite 335?I am good to buy online no worries but the shipping would take me to 3k which i fear would get me out of the budget...


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes. It is.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2012)

reflexx20 said:


> is this better than cooler master elite 335?I am good to buy online no worries but the shipping would take me to 3k which i fear would get me out of the budget...



Yes, Source 210 is a lot better than Elite 335.


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 12, 2012)

first thing i will say, for which purpose you want New cabinet ....

1. do you want mid tower , mini  or full.
full tower is not possible @ 2k/-

2. if you are buying graphics card sooner or already have then see  cabinet must have enough space.
like in my case i took mini cabinet Earlier and then i had to buy mid tower as i bough cooler master 212 HSF which makes the mini cabinet small, and hence need mid tower(width >185mm)

like wise check if Your longer Graphics card has ample space in cabby.

3. If you Switching from Top mount PSU to Bottom Mount PSU (SMPS) Arrangement , There is always possibility that your Power cable(from smps to Motherboard) will not reach the Motherboard connections (specially in Mid tower and full tower) , 
in my case i m facing same issue as My SMPS/PSU 's ATX 4 pin and 12 pin , 12V /4 V Power supply Cables are shorter and not reaching Motherboard Pins.... so i have to buy extension cords for that which is not easily available in market....

4. Number of fans required:
in you are in situation in future  where your CPU heats in rapidly, then you need more fans and More mesh Filters in cabby for more air inflow.



So my suggestions are :
1. Buy Cooler master elite 371  - approx 2300/-
2. Buy Cooler master Elite 311 - approx 2000/- 
3. Zebronics Bijli 2 - 2400/-   (i got one )
4. nzxt gamma (2200 + shipping )

mid tower : 
cooler master elite 335 
Cooler master Elite 341
cooler master Elite 342 
cooler master elite


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ NZXT Source 210 @2.4K!
It have everything one can ask for.


----------



## reflexx20 (Aug 13, 2012)

NZXT gamma is better than Cooler master for sure but SHIPPING cost is too much man..... any online site which offers shipping for 200-330 bucks?


----------



## zinbart (Aug 13, 2012)

Cooler Master Elite 310 would be a gud choice


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

reflexx20 said:


> NZXT gamma is better than Cooler master for sure but SHIPPING cost is too much man..... any online site which offers shipping for 200-330 bucks?



Primeabgb is the importer of NZXT. So you won't be getting at cheaper rate from anywhere.
And, Cabinet shipping is costly.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 14, 2012)

reflexx20 said:


> NZXT gamma is better than Cooler master for sure but SHIPPING cost is too much man..... any online site which offers shipping for 200-330 bucks?



Shipping cabinet won't be possible below 600 - 800 rs.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 15, 2012)

NZXT source 210 elite is the best cabinet any one can get at that price range .but the problem with op is shipping.it costs too much to get a cabinet shipped from primeabgb as they only use fedex/pafex courier services.if they were using dtdc op might have saved some bucks.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

@OP: No firther suggestion can be be given unless you provide any update regarding this matter.


----------

